# Es gibt ¿1º? (einen Hund)  ¿2º? (neben dem Tisch)



## Josemoncas

Hola,

Dado que el título del post puede resultar algo raro, aclararé mi duda:

1. Es gibt einen Hund neben dem Tisch.

2. Es gibt neben dem Tisch einen Hund.

¿Son las dos correctas? (Yo diría la 2...)

En un curso de alemán online pone lo siguiente:

1) Los adverbios o complementos circunstanciales                                     vienen inmediatamente después del verbo.
* 2) Si solo hay un objeto directo (o sea                                      no hay ningún objeto indirecto) los adverbios                                      y los complementos circunstanciales van detrás del                                      objeto directo.*
3) Los adverbios y complementos                                      circunstanciales siempre vienen después del                                      objeto indirecto.
 4) Si el objeto directo es un pronombre,                                      este objeto directo viene delante del objeto                                      indirecto y por lo tanto la regla dos no es                                      válida.
5) Si el objeto directo/indirecto es un                                      sustantivo, los adverbios temporales pueden                                      estar delante del objeto directo/indirecto.

La verdad que estas reglas son un poco ambiguas e impiden colocaciones que yo he visto y oido...

Según estas reglas, la opción correcta es la 1 pero yo he visto muchos ejemplos donde se usa la estructura de la 2, que además me suena "mejor" en alemán (aunque la verdad que mi "oído alemán" es pésimo jeje).

¿Alguien tiene reglas fiables de como colocar los complementos circunstanciales cuando van junto a complementos directos y/o indirectos?

Yo por ahora, sigo estas reglas (que son un poco cosecha propia ):

(CD: complemento directo, CI: comp. indirecto, CCT: comp. circunstancial de tiempo, CCC: compl. circust. causa, CCM: comp. circust. modo, CCL: compl. circust. lugar)

1. CCT + CCC + CCM + CCL + CD (sustantivo)
2. CD (pronombre) + CCT + CCC + CCM + CCL
3. CI + CCT + CCC + CCM + CCL + CD 
4. CI + CCT + CCC + CCM + CCL + CD (sustantivo)
5. CD (pronombre) + CI + CCT + CCC + CCM + CCL

¿Están bien estas reglas? ¿Se pueden ampliar, mejorar...?

Muchas gracias de antemano, pues sé que esto conlleva su tiempo 

Un saludo!!!!


----------



## Arrius

¡Tus reglas que parecen más bien fórmulas algebraicas hacen que me da vueltas la cabeza! Creo que ambas frases son correctas.
    1. *Es gibt einen Hund neben dem Tisch* es el orden corriente y neutral, mientras que en 2. *Es gibt neben dem Tisch einen Hund* se hace más énfasis en el perro.


----------



## muycuriosa

Hola Josemoncas:

Lo siento, pero para mí las dos frases no me suenan. Es que se puede expresar 'hay' de dos formas en alemán: 
- es gibt 
- ... ist / sind; da ist / sind; es ist / sind

Tendré que pensar un poco para darte reglas - quizás otro forero las conoce - pero estoy bastante segura de que aquí decimos:

Neben dem Tisch ist ein Hund. / Da ist ein Hund neben dem Tisch. / (un poco más literario a lo mejor Es ist ein Hund neben dem Tisch.
O más precisamente: Da liegt / sitzt / steht (depende de la posición) ein Hund neben dem Tisch. / Ein Hund liegt / sitzt / steht neben dem Tisch.

Una frase típica de 'es gibt' sería:

Was gibt's heute zu essen?
Gibt es heute noch ein Vollkornbrot? (más o menos lo mismo que: Haben Sie ...?)
Heute gibt es billige Kirschen / keine Tomaten mehr.

Me parece sinónimo de 'ist / sind vorhanden'.

Saludos.


----------



## Josemoncas

Sé que lo del "Es gibt" suena raro. Mi primera opción fue:

Neben dem Tisch ist ein Hund

Lo puse así porque estaba pensando en un ejemplo tonto donde hubiera que  posicionar un CD ("ein Hund") y un CC ("neben dem Tisch"), y claro, diciendo "Da ist ein Hund neben dem Tisch", poco se puede ver, dado que "ein Hund" es sujeto, no CD.
(Vamos, que el problema es que yo buscando ejemplos soy un crack jeje)

Bueno, retomando el tema... He visto que en la frase Es ist ein Hund neben dem Tisch has puesto "ein Hund" delante. Así que coincides con Arrius en que cuando sólo hay un CD, la posición normal de los CC es después del CD.

Así pues, las siguientes normas estaría bien, ¿no?:

1. CD + CC
2. CI + CC
3. CI + CC + CD (sust)
4. CD (pron) + CI + CC

donde 1 y 2 podrían cambiar para enfatizar el CD o el CI (según el caso).

---
Se qué estas normas estilo matemáticas son un poco ..."AGGGGG"... (XD) pero yo personalmente funciono mejor con reglas, porque luego soy capaz de aplicarlas automáticamente - y si me lío, pues ahí están 
---

Bueno, gracias por vuestra ayuda!!

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=100263


----------



## Arrius

De acuerdo: Es ist ein Hund neben dem Tisch suena mucho mejor. *Es gibt...* sería adecuado si estás describiendo un cuadro y no una situación real.


----------



## muycuriosa

Arrius said:


> De acuerdo: Es ist ein Hund neben dem Tisch suena mucho mejor. *Es gibt...* sería adecuado si estás describiendo un cuadro y no una situación real.


 
Lo siento, Arrius, incluso en la descripción de un cuadro se dice: Neben dem Tisch *ist *ein Hund.
Quizás otros no coinciden conmigo, pero yo nunca lo diría y estoy bastante segura de que no se dice (se entiende, claro).


----------



## muycuriosa

Josemoncas said:


> Bueno, retomando el tema... He visto que en la frase Es ist ein Hund neben dem Tisch has puesto "ein Hund" delante. Así que coincides con Arrius en que cuando sólo hay un CD, la posición normal de los CC es después del CD.
> 
> Así pues, las siguientes normas estaría bien, ¿no?:
> 
> 1. CD + CC - *como en: Ich lese das Buch im Zug. (Menos bien: Ich lese im Zug das Buch ... se sobreentiende: und nicht im Auto).*
> *Pero: Ich lese heute die Zeitung von gestern. Es decir que al menos hay excepciones.*
> 2. CI + CC - *como en: Ich höre meiner Freundin im Café zu. (menos: Ich höre im Café meiner Freundin zu ... se sobreentiende: und nicht in der Vorlesung).*
> 3. CI + CC + CD (sust) - *como en: Ich gebe meinem Freund heute eine Zeitschrift. / Ich gebe heute meinem Freund eine Zeitung. *
> *Poner el CI más cerca del verbo que el CD me parece una regla bastante segura.*
> 4. CD (pron) + CI + CC - *como en: Ich lese es (=das Buch) meinem Kind heute vor. / Ich lese es heute meinem Kind vor.*
> donde 1 y 2 podrían cambiar para enfatizar el CD o el CI (según el caso).
> *Me parece que 'Ich lese meinem Kind es heute vor' se dice sólo si quieres enfatizar el CI; el orden 'normal' (sin énfasis) es el otro.*


 
Ya veo - y ya ves - que mis intentos no rinden (?es la palabra adecuada?) muy buenos resultados ... Cuando tenga más tiempo intentaré consultar una gramática alemana. Quizás encuentre unas reglas claras.

Saludos.


----------



## Arrius

Auf die Frage "Was gibt es auf dem Bild?", hat man nicht beim Antworten die Tendenz mit "Es gibt..." zu beginnen?


----------



## muycuriosa

Arrius said:


> Auf die Frage "Was gibt es auf dem Bild?", hat man nicht beim Antworten die Tendenz mit "Es gibt..." zu beginnen?


 
Mir erscheint die Frage 'Was gibt es auf dem Bild?' unidiomatisch; ich würde fragen 'Was ist auf dem Bild (zu sehen)? / 'Was siehst du / sehen wir auf dem Bild?'. Wenn jemand die Frage mit 'es gibt' stellt, hätte ich zumindest den Eindruck, sie ist schlecht formuliert (,oder würde vermuten, dass z.B. ein Franzose oder Spanier die Frage formuliert hat).


----------



## Arrius

_Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen_? klingt natürlich viel besser, gebe ich zu, aber mein alter Deutschlehrer, übrigens ein Engländer, hat immer die Frage so gestellt wie ich sie geschrieben habe, wenn er ein Bild benutzte, und sie auf diese Weise in unsere Gehirne eingepaukt. Vielleicht wollte er den Satz auf Kosten der idiomatischen Genauigkeit  für seine Klasse vereinfachen.


----------



## muycuriosa

Arrius said:


> _Was ist auf dem Bild zu sehen_? klingt natürlich viel besser, gebe ich zu, aber mein alter Deutschlehrer, übrigens ein Engländer, hat immer die Frage so gestellt wie ich sie geschrieben habe, wenn er ein Bild benutzte, und sie auf diese Weise in unsere Gehirne eingepaukt. Vielleicht wollte er den Satz auf Kosten der idiomatischen Genauigkeit für seine Klasse vereinfachen.


 
Das ist natürlich möglich, es ist aber auch möglich, dass es ihm einfach nicht bewusst war. Da ich selbst unterrichte, ist mir nur zu sehr klar, dass man auch in 'einfachen' Dingen Fehler machen kann bzw. sich schlecht ausdrücken kann, weil man sich etwas falsch eingeprägt hat ... 
Vielleicht hast du einen Duden (oder ein anderes einsprachiges Wörterbuch) zur Hand: Der Duden nennt an die 20 Beispiele mit 'es gibt', die alle völlig üblich sind. Der von dir genannte Gebrauch ist aber nicht dabei, was mich darin bestätigt, dass mein Unbehagen bei deiner Frage nicht unberechtigt ist.


----------



## Josemoncas

Más o menos ya me queda claro!!!

Ya sé cual es el orden normal pero que es posible alterarlo para enfatizar cosas.

La 1ª excepción que mencionas ("muycuriosa") la ví en las reglas del curso online que ya comenté, y es porque los CCT se puede anteponer al CD (de hecho, yo todos los ejemplos que visto/escuchado el CCT va delante del CD)

Es decir, que con los ejemplos que has puesto (muy currados por cierto), me has confirmado que las reglas del curso online son buenas, y que son las reglas estándar.

Muchísimas gracias a todos!!


----------



## Sepia

Arrius said:


> Auf die Frage "Was gibt es auf dem Bild?", hat man nicht beim Antworten die Tendenz mit "Es gibt..." zu beginnen?


 
Man kann es auch einfacher erklären: "Es gibt" eignet sich besser für eine allgemeine Beschreibung einer Szene oder eines Ortes. Z.B. sage ich jemandem am Telefon aus meinem Hotelzimmer: "Es gibt neben dem Hotel eine Kneipe. (Da können wir uns treffen)." Allgemeine Beschreibung der Umgebung. "Falsch wäre aber auch nicht "Da ist eine Kneipe neben dem Hotel."
Aber: "Da ist ein Rettungswagen draußen vor dem Hotel ..." (Jetzt! Unfall passiert?) Falsch ist definitiv: "Es gibt einen Rettungswagen ..." (Wird ja nicht stundenlang da rum stehen).

Vielleicht kann man daraus konkludieren, dass "es gibt" nicht immer gleich "hay" ist.


----------

